
Surprise: Developing For Windows Phone 7 Isn't A Total Waste Of Time - mjfern
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-develop-for-windows-phone-7-2010-10
======
recoiledsnake
Windows Phone 7 seems pretty good for a first version. Ease of development and
some exclusive games from the XBox franchise can make it better.

